
Ask HN: Mentoring a 13 year old; Any good Python resources? - wilsonfiifi
Hello HN. I&#x27;m a backend dev (Go(lang), Python and C#) looking for good Python learning resources for kids (13+). Sites, books or video recommendations are welcome.<p>Thanks
======
wizzerking
[https://github.com/devharsh/Technical-
eBooks](https://github.com/devharsh/Technical-eBooks)
[http://freecomputerbooks.com/](http://freecomputerbooks.com/)
[https://www.onlineprogrammingbooks.com](https://www.onlineprogrammingbooks.com)
[https://vvdhout.github.io/edmap/](https://vvdhout.github.io/edmap/)
[https://python-patterns.guide/](https://python-patterns.guide/)
[https://kite.com/blog](https://kite.com/blog)

------
wintera
Some Python sites that may help:
[https://pythonbasics.org/](https://pythonbasics.org/)
[https://www.programiz.com/python-
programming](https://www.programiz.com/python-programming)
[https://pythonprogramming.net](https://pythonprogramming.net)

------
jonjacky
Comprehensive tutorial for novices: web, command line, Python, Django, git,
hosting, deployment ...

[http://tutorial.djangogirls.org/en/](http://tutorial.djangogirls.org/en/)

------
oblib
RaspberryPi.org should have some good stuff. And their hardware is perfect for
banging away on with no worries.

